# Bas Rutten talks Brock Lesnar not being hit in practice



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I really like this interview. Rutten is such an interesting guy to listen to.

Wow if its true that Brock Lesnar isnt allowed to get hit in practice... that is some fucked up shit and not helping him. I wonder if that is what Pat Berry ment by not wanting to say anything.

Also

god plz KID win!! you are on my NPFFL!! :thumb02:

Someone needs to make a GIF of those hand movement Bas did after he says "god speed and party on". It would make a hilarious GIF lol.






Here.. i found a full video. I really liked the video and watched it multiple times so for those interested in it like i am. Here is more bas goodness.!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder if Rutten cant punch Brock in the face, maybe he can palm strike him instead.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Very interesting video. Doesn't bode well for Lesnar against his next opponent, that's for sure.



Bas played a badass MMA fighter (Bas played himself) in the new show "Lights Out" recently and it was awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Very interesting video. Doesn't bode well for Lesnar against his next opponent, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Bas played a badass MMA fighter (Bas played himself) in the new show "Lights Out" recently and it was awesome.


Oh really he was in it?? I havent really been following that shot but iv been meaning to. I saw the first episode and it was kinda slow for me.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh really he was in it?? I havent really been following that shot but iv been meaning to. I saw the first episode and it was kinda slow for me.


Yah it's definitely slow and the lead role is super dry. It's trying so hard to be gritty that it isn't.


Bas also talks about how Vitor has faster hands but Silva is much stronger mentally. I think he hit the nail on the head. If we see Vitor show up looking like Rogers did vs Overeem, this is going to be a disappointing first round KO for Silva. 

If Vitor shows up like Chael did for Silva...could be a fight for the ages.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That was an amazing interview, plus rep. Love Bas.

This video kind of reinforces my thoughts and what I have said about Brock not being a fighter, but a wrestler. I think its the truth, I dont think he has a fighters heart or a fighters attitude.

Not allowing any one in his training camp to hit him? We're talking the former UFC HW champion here, to me that is absolutely astonishing. How can this guy expect to learn as a fighter and not actually spar and y'know FIGHT.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Brock, and that feally bums me out. He really needs to get hit in training if he's ever going to learn how to not turtle up everytime he gets hit! ugh


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> This video kind of reinforces my thoughts and what I have said about Brock not being a fighter, but a wrestler. I think its the truth, I dont think he has a fighters heart or a fighters attitude.
> 
> Not allowing any one in his training camp to hit him? We're talking the former UFC HW champion here, to me that is absolutely astonishing. *How can this guy expect to learn as a fighter and not actually spar and y'know FIGHT.*



I'm not sure I agree with the first part of this post but I definitely agree with the bolded. I'll always remember what Chael Sonnen said after Nate Marquardt. He talked about how lots of guys like to hit pads and do yoga and everything, and that's cool, but what he likes to do in his training camps is *fight,* because knowing how to fight really comes in handy when you're in a fight.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

"I don't know...maybe he got stabbed in the eye once."
I love Rutten.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i love hearing what he has to say...hes awesome...never miss inside mma:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the first part of this post but I definitely agree with the bolded. I'll always remember what Chael Sonnen said after Nate Marquardt. He talked about how lots of guys like to hit pads and do yoga and everything, and that's cool, but what he likes to do in his training camps is *fight,* because knowing how to fight really comes in handy when you're in a fight.


I cant see how any fighter in the UFC, let alone a UFC HW champion can not actually fight and spar in training. If you dont want to spar and fight then I really dont think that is any kind of attitude to have about actually fighting in the octagon.

How can Brock say or think to himself, ok guys dont hit me during training, theres no need for that because when I fight for real in the cage it wont even matter.

A fight is a fight, sparring should be one of the most stressed routines of training for a fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I cant see how any fighter in the UFC, let alone a UFC HW champion can not actually fight and spar in training. If you dont want to spar and fight then I really dont think that is any kind of attitude to have about actually fighting in the octagon.
> 
> How can Brock say or think to himself, ok guys dont hit me during training, theres no need for that because when I fight for real in the cage it wont even matter.
> 
> A fight is a fight, sparring should be one of the most stressed routines of training for a fight.


i think we are getting a little ahead of ourselves, he has no actual proof that this is what happens in lesnars gym, thats just his opinion

barry not wanting to talk about it is weird but lesnar is a very private guy and he might have just told him to not say ANYTHING about the training

im not trying to defend lesnar, i like him but im not a nuthugger, im rooting for JDS \o/

but we should take this with a grain of salt...its possible this is true, or he just really needs to spar harder and with better guys...could be a million things

still...very interesting interview!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's true...so true. Bas should be training Brock. He trained Kimbo and he did fairly well for the amount of time he spent in MMA.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I cant see how any fighter in the UFC, let alone a UFC HW champion can not actually fight and spar in training. If you dont want to spar and fight then I really dont think that is any kind of attitude to have about actually fighting in the octagon.
> 
> How can Brock say or think to himself, ok guys dont hit me during training, theres no need for that because when I fight for real in the cage it wont even matter.
> 
> A fight is a fight, sparring should be one of the most stressed routines of training for a fight.



I think Lesnar wants to be a fighter and a champ, as long as every fight goes like Lesnar vs Herring. Basically just a wrestling match.



edit: Kimbo never lost a fight when Rutten was training him, interesting side-note.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Bas is the man. I love listening to him talk, he is funny and stupidly knowledgeable.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You can clearly tell that Bas was expecting way more from Brock and kinda makes you feel like he wanted him to stay on the top. He get's pretty anxious when talking about the whole Brock situation.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Good find, good interview! Bas is definitely an excellent analyst in the fight game.

Rumors that Lesnar's sparring partners are not allowed to hit him in the face have already been around.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish I could have Bas Rutten with me at all times to analyze and commentate. He's such a damn character, I love it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I posted a FULL version for you guys. It has about 13min more of Bas goodness. Im in the process of watching it but decided to pause so i can give back to you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i think we are getting a little ahead of ourselves, he has no actual proof that this is what happens in lesnars gym, thats just his opinion
> 
> barry not wanting to talk about it is weird but lesnar is a very private guy and he might have just told him to not say ANYTHING about the training
> 
> ...


Its gotta be true, didnt someone else come out and say the same thing that Brock doesent get hit in training? Forgot who it was...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i wanna practice submission defense... but you cant put me in any subs lol 

:laugh:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I think he just needs to hang with some bigger bader dudes and spar harder, I'm sure he spars but probably not with the best strikers.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i imagine he spars full contact with 200 pounders. If he doesnt spar full contact with MW or LHW then he should just hang his head in shame. Well personally he should hang is head in shame not sparring full contact with HW's. I mean, im 170 and i spar full contact with 200 pound guys. Its not pretty and it sucks cuz i get manhandled but i still do it because the thought of being too scared to do it is much worse.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm...didnt know others have said it...there might be more truth to it than i thought...if it really is true thats pretty sad man...you gotta man up brock! but i still dont 100% believe in it

on a side note...bas understands this game so well, its ridiculous, i would LOVE to see him commentate with rogan! that would be freakin epic!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> hmmm...didnt know others have said it...there might be more truth to it than i thought...if it really is true thats pretty sad man...you gotta man up brock! but i still dont 100% believe in it
> 
> on a side note...bas understands this game so well, its ridiculous, i would LOVE to see him commentate with rogan! that would be freakin epic!


To be honest. I would defend Brock and say him being afraid is just due to him being an amateur. But whenever i would say that as a defense for the guy, i would think in the back of my head that, that doesnt make sense. The guy has technically been training for about 5 years now. I remember when he fought his first guy "Min So Kim" he said that he has been training about 2 years now. So that would mean he has been training since 2005 more or less. IMHO within 6months of GOOD STANDUP training he should already lose that fear of being punched. He should not be flinching and running when a punch is thrown at him anymore. I understand he had/has ALOT to learn so he isnt exactly training striking 24/7 but even then within a year, a year and a half he should not be acting like that from a punch anymore. 5 years... give me a break. You either like BAS said have no talent for striking or you just arnt practicing correctly. So i was definitely questioning myself when i would say that BUT i liked to believe that it was just cuz he is green because i like watching Brock fight and destroy. I never imagined that him or his coaches think that he isnt ready for FULL CONTACT sparring with the likes of pat berry, because they are afraid of him getting hurt. That is boarder line mind boggling to me. *Take my word on this, BROCK LESNAR, will NOT get any better in striking, if he continues avoiding average to good strikers hit him in the face. I imagine he lets smaller bad-avereage strikers hit him in the face and that will NEVER let him improve his striking. In order for him to become better he has to train with people better then him.* Pat Berry has had a similar problem except its with his wrestling. He admits that he has been training with Anthony Pettis and thats why his wrestling has not gotten better. But he realized this and is starting to train with people his size or bigger, so that his wrestling can improve.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> To be honest. I would defend Brock and say him being afraid is just due to him being an amateur. But whenever i would say that as a defense for the guy, i would think in the back of my head that, that doesnt make sense. The guy has technically been training for about 5 years now. I remember when he fought his first guy "Min So Kim" he said that he has been training about 2 years now. So that would mean he has been training since 2005 more or less. IMHO within 6months of GOOD STANDUP training he should already lose that fear of being punched. He should not be flinching and running when a punch is thrown at him anymore. I understand he had/has ALOT to learn so he isnt exactly training striking 24/7 but even then within a year, a year and a half he should not be acting like that from a punch anymore. 5 years... give me a break. You either like BAS said have no talent for striking or you just arnt practicing correctly. So i was definitely questioning myself when i would say that BUT i liked to believe that it was just cuz he is green because i like watching Brock fight and destroy. I never imagined that him or his coaches think that he isnt ready for FULL CONTACT sparring with the likes of pat berry, because they are afraid of him getting hurt. That is boarder line mind boggling to me. *Take my word on this, BROCK LESNAR, will NOT get any better in striking, if he continues avoiding average to good strikers hit him in the face. I imagine he lets smaller bad-avereage strikers hit him in the face and that will NEVER let him improve his striking. In order for him to become better he has to train with people better then him.* Pat Berry has had a similar problem except its with his wrestling. He admits that he has been training with Anthony Pettis and thats why his wrestling has not gotten better. But he realized this and is starting to train with people his size or bigger, so that his wrestling can improve.


wow when you think about it that way it does make sense...5 years?? he has been training a pretty long time...i agree

maybe he thought he could get by just with his wrestling and athletic abilities, he said that he didnt think highly of the fighters, he didnt see them as athletes so i doubt he really trained a lot of striking

but still...going into the cain fight you could see he still hadnt taken striking seriously....but maybe after this humbling he might..one would hope...cuz the guy does have loads of potential

thats why i think bas gets so pissed when talking about it, he knows brock could be on a tear if he just dedicated himself to striking correctly


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> wow when you think about it that way it does make sense...5 years?? he has been training a pretty long time...i agree
> 
> maybe he thought he could get by just with his wrestling and athletic abilities, he said that he didnt think highly of the fighters, he didnt see them as athletes so i doubt he really trained a lot of striking
> 
> ...


Well, the training he was doing prior Min So Kim i imagine is very minimal. It just made him look more legit as a mma fighter by saying it. Still though.. with 2 years of minimal, average person training. And 3 1/2 years of HARD private lesson training sessions. He should have gotten rid of that problem a long time ago. It just doesn't add up unless something is wrong in training.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I have this nagging feeling that Brock not being allowed to get hit in sparring has something to do with marketing/contractual agreements......

hmmmm....:confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Sekou said:


> I have this nagging feeling that Brock not being allowed to get hit in sparring has something to do with marketing/contractual agreements......
> 
> hmmmm....:confused02:


why? his face isn't exactly "pretty" ;D


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I imagine Lesnar and everyone in his camp realize that stand up and in particular his reactive mindset is his biggest weakness. It would be completely bizarre not to deal with that. It's hard to know if this is real or not. I suppose if Lesnar tries to climb the octagon to escape in his next fight, then we will know for sure.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeter Sucks said:


> I imagine Lesnar and everyone in his camp realize that stand up and in particular his reactive mindset is his biggest weakness. It would be completely bizarre not to deal with that. It's hard to know if this is real or not. I suppose if Lesnar tries to climb the octagon to escape in his next fight, then we will know for sure.


He is going to think he was back in the WWE in a Steel Cage Match? :thumb02:


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

If this is in fact true than I am jumping off this Brock train. I truly beleive the guy has a shit ton of potential, and if he won't even allow himself to be hit in training, then all hope is lost that he will ever fully reach that potential. Really is a damn shame, because I think he could be such a force to be reckoned with if trained properly. We've all seen what he can do with his very minimal skills, if his striking was brought up a notch or three he could be vicious.
I'll still keep my fingers crossed, but my doubts get bigger and bigger everytime.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Why on earth anybody is acting surprised by this revelation is beyond me. As Bas was saying, its obvious just looking at him that he doesn't spar hard in training. Dozens of us on this very forum have suggested the same thing.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It doesn't make sense to me. Herring, Mir and Randy all hit him hard. Maybe Carwin and Cain just hit really hard.

Pat Barry needs to speak.

edit: love Bas. Thanks for the video


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It doesn't make sense to me. Herring, Mir and Randy all hit him hard. Maybe Carwin and Cain just hit really hard.
> 
> Pat Barry needs to speak.
> 
> edit: love Bas. Thanks for the video


Actually the first time we saw Lesnar turn away from a strike was an elbow from Mir.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

xeberus said:


> why? his face isn't exactly "pretty" ;D


nah...I think it has to do with advertising/marketing agreements he has within his contract(s) with various media outlets. You see some MMA fighters constantly looking beat up and bruised, even during tv interviews. Case in point, I always see Mir and Nick Diaz busted up during non-training time. Then again, neither of them are millionaires who need to be on television alot.


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

Well knowing this, i wonder how they will train the next cast of TUF. It would be highly hypocritical to train them differently than brock. Brock even said, that his trainers are going to train the team just like he trains.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Well that makes sense that he doesn't get hit in practice. Hopefully he realizes what he needs to work on and fixes it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

well if its true it makes perfect sense and leads to his downfall. I mean if you watch his fights when ever he gets hit hard he balls up and runs away. I mean look at his fight with cain. One good hit and he was completely out of it. He ran away covered and had no control for the rest of the fight. He has to learn how to take a punch or he wont get past guys like JDS Cain or Shane Carwin if they meet for a 2nd time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why on earth anybody is acting surprised by this revelation is beyond me. As Bas was saying, its obvious just looking at him that he doesn't spar hard in training. Dozens of us on this very forum have suggested the same thing.


BINGOOOOOO!!!

Absolutely love Bas!

He is the definition of AWESOMENESS!

There is no dount in my mind that if you put Bas and Brock in the same ring and have a stand-up fight - Bas will destroy Brock in under 30 seconds.

I don't wanna brag, but i've said it 4-5 times - Brock needs to get in the ring and start getting hit in the face!!!

Just like Bas said. Remove that fear instinct he has of getting hit and run away.
If not..he'll crumble every time an opponent hits him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

At this point and even if this is not true Ive come to believe Brock needs to actually go to someone else's gym.

He's put himself in a position to fail at his gym because he runs the show and TBH I dont think he has the MMA knowledge to be his own trainer. I thought he would be smart enough to do it but now Im starting to wonder.

You cant teach someone who doesn't buy into the methods you use and Brock needs to spar strikers its the only way to become a better striker. 

With Brock I always wonder if his pride and confidence get in the way, hope he changes his mind.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> I imagine Lesnar and everyone in his camp realize that stand up and in particular his reactive mindset is his biggest weakness. It would be completely bizarre not to deal with that. It's hard to know if this is real or not. I suppose if Lesnar tries to climb the octagon to escape in his next fight, then we will know for sure.


That was slightly exposed during the Mir fight when a slight knee buckled Lesnar and an elbow made him see stars, then he knew he was facing Carwin and didn't focus on fixing it, then he got owned by Carwin and still didn't fix it for Cain. Infact he looked much worse against Cain.



oldfan said:


> It doesn't make sense to me. Herring, Mir and Randy all hit him hard. Maybe Carwin and Cain just hit really hard.
> 
> Pat Barry needs to speak.
> 
> edit: love Bas. Thanks for the video


Herring didn't hit him I don't think. That was basically just a wrestling match.


He wont have time to go to Holland anyway before the JDS fight. He'll be busy with TUF then he'll need to train TDs for the 2-3months before the fight, because that sloppy shoot-from-the-middle double leg will be in slow motion compared to Cigano.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> He wont have time to go to Holland anyway before the JDS fight. He'll be busy with TUF then he'll need to train TDs for the 2-3months before the fight, *because that sloppy shoot-from-the-middle double leg will be in slow motion compared to Cigano*.


This. I said it before that Brock's Wrestling is overrated, at least in MMA. His takedown ability is easy to predict. All he has been doing is that double leg tackle, thats what it is a tackle. If you see someone like Rashad Evans, he does a technique oriented double leg takedown. Here is what I see missing from Brock during his MMA stint: He doesent do single leg takedowns, he doesent do drag downs, he doesent do carries, he doesent do throws, he doesent do hooks. All of those are staples in Wrestling. I said "doesent do" because I want to give Brock at least some credit for his credentials, then if I said "cant do". If you watch someone like Chael Sonnen and Cain Velasquez, they do all of those all the time. Sonnen against Silva.. wow, he pretty much used all of these in all its variations, it was a clinic. The one thing I said about Lesnar vs Velasquez was that one mistake of Brock was that he didnt use his size and press on Velasquez to keep him from having space to get back up. While Velasquez used his knee to press against Brock's midsection to prevent him from moving too much. Also while he was pounding him at the end, he used a carry to turn Brock over and to keep him down while he pound on him. That essentially led to his undoing. I think Brock is going to continue to have trouble against guys who DO know how to stick and move and not just lie there and take punishment like Herring and Mir. If JDS's great TDD works against Brock quite well, Dos Santos will be the worst matchup for Brock.


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i imagine he spars full contact with 200 pounders. If he doesnt spar full contact with MW or LHW then he should just hang his head in shame. Well personally he should hang is head in shame not sparring full contact with HW's. I mean, im 170 and i spar full contact with 200 pound guys. Its not pretty and it sucks cuz i get manhandled but i still do it because the thought of being too scared to do it is much worse.


your funny, lesnars camp is nothing but heavyweights...


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

idk i dont believe it yet, i mean he probably just a slow learner when it comes to striking, i mean Anderson Silva has been doing mma for idk how long, and his TDD isnt good. but i do agree that he needs to spar more harder i think, or you know what he should go train with Bas-problem should be solved.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> This. I said it before that Brock's Wrestling is overrated, at least in MMA. His takedown ability is easy to predict. All he has been doing is that double leg tackle, thats what it is a tackle. If you see someone like Rashad Evans, he does a technique oriented double leg takedown. Here is what I see missing from Brock during his MMA stint: He doesent do single leg takedowns, he doesent do drag downs, he doesent do carries, he doesent do throws, he doesent do hooks. All of those are staples in Wrestling. I said "doesent do" because I want to give Brock at least some credit for his credentials, then if I said "cant do". If you watch someone like Chael Sonnen and Cain Velasquez, they do all of those all the time. Sonnen against Silva.. wow, he pretty much used all of these in all its variations, it was a clinic. The one thing I said about Lesnar vs Velasquez was that one mistake of Brock was that he didnt use his size and press on Velasquez to keep him from having space to get back up. While Velasquez used his knee to press against Brock's midsection to prevent him from moving too much. Also while he was pounding him at the end, he used a carry to turn Brock over and to keep him down while he pound on him. That essentially led to his undoing. I think Brock is going to continue to have trouble against guys who DO know how to stick and move and not just lie there and take punishment like Herring and Mir. If JDS's great TDD works against Brock quite well, Dos Santos will be the worst matchup for Brock.


That's because, like Cole Konrad, his wrestling game in college was more centered around riding time than takedowns.

Most of Cole Konrad's matches I watched had little wrestling going on, it looked more like sumo wrestling until the riding periods started. That and Konrad would win because he was hard as hell to control, he'd just bull his way up and get the escape.

Most big guys are like that. That said, Konrad's proven to be nasty in the clinch with throws and sweeps in MMA, albeit not against particularly stout wrestlers.

Rashad, King Mo, Larkin, these guys have TD games that apply well to MMA. Even Askren's isn't that bad despite what people say, he hasn't failed to get anyone down yet despite his non-existent striking, so he must be doing something right.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> This. I said it before that Brock's Wrestling is overrated, at least in MMA. His takedown ability is easy to predict. All he has been doing is that double leg tackle, thats what it is a tackle. If you see someone like Rashad Evans, he does a technique oriented double leg takedown. Here is what I see missing from Brock during his MMA stint: He doesent do single leg takedowns, he doesent do drag downs, he doesent do carries, he doesent do throws, he doesent do hooks. All of those are staples in Wrestling. I said "doesent do" because I want to give Brock at least some credit for his credentials, then if I said "cant do". If you watch someone like Chael Sonnen and Cain Velasquez, they do all of those all the time. Sonnen against Silva.. wow, he pretty much used all of these in all its variations, it was a clinic. The one thing I said about Lesnar vs Velasquez was that one mistake of Brock was that he didnt use his size and press on Velasquez to keep him from having space to get back up. While Velasquez used his knee to press against Brock's midsection to prevent him from moving too much. Also while he was pounding him at the end, he used a carry to turn Brock over and to keep him down while he pound on him. That essentially led to his undoing. I think Brock is going to continue to have trouble against guys who DO know how to stick and move and not just lie there and take punishment like Herring and Mir. If JDS's great TDD works against Brock quite well, Dos Santos will be the worst matchup for Brock.





Roflcopter said:


> That's because, like Cole Konrad, his wrestling game in college was more centered around riding time than takedowns.
> 
> Most of Cole Konrad's matches I watched had little wrestling going on, it looked more like sumo wrestling until the riding periods started. That and Konrad would win because he was hard as hell to control, he'd just bull his way up and get the escape.
> 
> ...



These were both some of the most informative posts regarding wrestling essentials I've ever read on MMAF. If there is more you two could elaborate on that would be great. I guess I have a question from a wrestling newbie's viewpoint:


Lesnar seems to rush in with his shoulders to his opponents torso and then he reaches with his hands for the double leg, whereas GSP/Rashad/Chael/Randy seem to do the exact opposite. Is this a different technique or just a way he adapted to MMA maybe? Or a mistake he's making?



A quick rundown of some of the specific terms (or what they have become in MMA) would be great too. Is a carry just what it sounds like for example? What is riding time and how would a style that exploits that be transferred to MMA?


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> These were both some of the most informative posts regarding wrestling essentials I've ever read on MMAF. If there is more you two could elaborate on that would be great. I guess I have a question from a wrestling newbie's viewpoint:
> 
> 
> Lesnar seems to rush in with his shoulders to his opponents torso and then he reaches with his hands for the double leg, whereas GSP/Rashad/Chael/Randy seem to do the exact opposite. Is this a different technique or just a way he adapted to MMA maybe? Or a mistake he's making?
> ...


Lesnar does the real power double, his not going with 100% technique apart from the takedown he hit carwin with in round 2, but maybe cos carwin was a sitting duck- but because his soo big; size makes up for technique most the time


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yah it's definitely slow and the lead role is super dry. It's trying so hard to be gritty that it isn't.
> 
> 
> Bas also talks about how Vitor has faster hands but Silva is much stronger mentally. I think he hit the nail on the head. If we see Vitor show up looking like Rogers did vs Overeem, this is going to be a disappointing first round KO for Silva.
> ...


You mean, do you want Belfort to be all roided up?. Cause that's how Chael appeared, and even if he had won, Silva would be still champ.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

valrond said:


> You mean, do you want Belfort to be all roided up?. Cause that's how Chael appeared, and even if he had won, Silva would be still champ.



I take it you haven't been following that story since the very first time it was brought up. If Chael had won he would be champ, he was cleared and it was just a clerical error.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't read Brock anymore, he's the most inexperienced top 10 HW and he is still up on a massive horse he's a huge name, his last 2 fights have been very bad for him and he does nothing to rectify it, and now he's doing a TV show which will act as his training camp for Cigano and it's completely not the type of training camp he needs.

This is complete speculation but I think that too many of Lesnar's interactions with Dana White are about business and money rather than fights and fighting, I'm not sure he cares about his own progression in the sport as much as he cares about making money for Dana, and in turn money for himself. I base that just on what I've seen of him since the moment Cain beat him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> edit: Kimbo never lost a fight when Rutten was training him, interesting side-note.


He lost to Seth....and he wasn't exactly fighting world beaters.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He lost to Seth....and he wasn't exactly fighting world beaters.



Yeah but he was just an amateur in the sport. His first three fights were Abbott, Thompson, and Cantrell, all veteran fighters with 20+ fights and he basically destroyed them, finishing the first two in under a minute and a half combined. Compare those guys to who Herschel Walker fought.



But yeah I'm no Slice fan and I loved watching Nelson beat him like a redheaded stepchild.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats pretty fail if true


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I take it you haven't been following that story since the very first time it was brought up. If Chael had won he would be champ, he was cleared and it was just a clerical error.



He wasn't cleared and it wasn't a clerical error. He had some kind of a medical explanation and the sentence was reduced to 6 months.

http://mmaweekly.com/chael-sonnens-suspension-reduced-after-war-of-attrition-ufc


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

valrond said:


> He wasn't cleared and it wasn't a clerical error. He had some kind of a medical explanation and the sentence was reduced to 6 months.
> 
> http://mmaweekly.com/chael-sonnens-suspension-reduced-after-war-of-attrition-ufc


Only reason he would have gotten his belt stripped is "if he cheated". He didnt cheat though. They simply busted him for not filling out the proper paper work for taking his medicine for a condition he developed when he was younger wrestling. If anything they did that just to safe face since they didnt really know what to do. Chael got approved for this before, you are not supposed to get it approved ever again, Chael went to the main guy and told him about it. But ofcourse they will never admit they messed up. So they changed the infraction and reduced the sentence. Point being.. Chael would retain his title if he had beaten Anderson. Chances are an interm belt would have been created though.


----------

